# Wa Handles Available - Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2013)

In the past I've either used a pre-made Stefan Keller wa handle or simply not offered a wa option. I'm going to start making Martell knives available in wa handles alongside the westerns we've been doing all along. 

Stefan's handles will remain as an upgrade option priced according to customer requirements. 

By making wa handles available, made by myself, I hope to tap into a larger customer base while keeping the costs the same as the westerns. 

If you're interested in getting on my waiting list please contact me and we'll get it going. 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats a great idea Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll have two wa styles available. The stock version is a simple modified oval (don't want to give up the secret just yet - LOL) and the second will be an octagon upgrade.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats awesome Dave! can't wait to see this modified oval...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, Brother...have I got a project for you!!! :spiteful:


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahhhhh. Great idea.


----------

